# Which MBTI type is the most elitist



## finesthour (Jun 12, 2014)

I sometimes ask myself which type is the most elitist. My money is on the ESTJ because elitism is consistent with ESTJ values. What I really wonder about though is all these elitist INFPs! Why is the type with so much capacity for defending differences so often the one promoting elitism or a specific elite prejudice.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Could you be more specific as to what kind of elitism you are referring? There are many kinds and many forms.

I have some friends who are elitist about NOT having money. 
True story.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

About what?

If you mean looking down on other types, I've found that INxx types can come off "elitist". This is only something I've observed on the internet, the ones I actually know don't necessarily show those tendencies. But the impression is made.


----------



## VinnyCrow (Oct 21, 2014)

There is no type that is the most elitist. Individual people are elitist.


----------



## finesthour (Jun 12, 2014)

finesthour said:


> I sometimes ask myself which type is the most elitist. My money is on the ESTJ because elitism is consistent with ESTJ values. What I really wonder about though is all these elitist INFPs! Why is the type with so much capacity for defending differences so often the one promoting elitism or a specific elite prejudice.


any kind is fine


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm sorry, do you even know any ESTJ's? You ever seen Rick from Walking Dead? That's more like the typical ESTJ I've known. I wouldn't peg them for elitists.


----------



## finesthour (Jun 12, 2014)

. . . maybe

I'm happy as long as people keep answering these questions . . .


----------



## finesthour (Jun 12, 2014)

@monemi

All humans know ESTJs

Except online


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

finesthour said:


> I sometimes ask myself which type is the most elitist. My money is on the ESTJ because elitism is consistent with ESTJ values. What I really wonder about though is all these elitist INFPs! Why is the type with so much capacity for defending differences so often the one promoting elitism or a specific elite prejudice.


If you mean people who think they´re superior for some reason, and that this somehow is more common among certain types,... I cant think of any type where this applies to. Feeling superior isn't part of any cognitive function nor any combination of functions.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

type 4 not mbti types.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> About what?
> 
> If you mean looking down on other types, I've found that INxx types can come off "elitist". This is only something I've observed on the internet, the ones I actually know don't necessarily show those tendencies. But the impression is made.


Many In's are the strongest elitist haters. Swings n roundabouts I guess.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Hmm it depends on how you interpret this question.

INFPs may feel elitist about their values and causes and think the entire world should be like them
ENFJs - Oprah :kitteh:
INFJs - may secretly think no one really knows what they are doing and outwardly judge
ENFPs - (can't think of anything )

ENTJs - May think they are the most competent, best leaders, dislike minions getting in their way (similar to ESTJs)
INTJs - May think they are the most intelligent and may look down upon others
INTPs - May think similar to INFPs except not about feelings or values, more their openness to other logical probabilities, and see others as closed minded
ENTPs - Hehe :x

ESTJs- Their way is the right way period. Very black and white thinking.
ISTJ - "" to a lesser degree than above as in not so in your face.
ESFJs - "" Other people who are different may not "get it"
ISFJs - Their way is the right way but they don't push it on to others

The SFPs are hard, they seem pretty accepting
ESTPs - kind of like ESFJs in this regard but don't do the exclusion thing although may crack jokes at others; usually evolve into nice people
ISTPs- like the above but will probably quickly remove themselves from others they don't understand or fall impatient with

I'll go with INTJs, ESTJs, ENTPs, ENTJs, ESFJs
Least elitist (unless just snobs): ENFPs, ISFPs, ESFPs

Oh E-types: 3,4 and 8. Sometimes 2w3.

I think the least goes to ESFPs, because they seem accepting and extremely open minded.
The most: INTJs but I love them anyway :happy:


I look at elitist in a erudite way.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

SweetPickles said:


> INFPs may feel elitist about their values and causes and think the entire world should be like them


You want to be like everyone else and for everyone else to be like you?


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> You want to be like everyone else and for everyone else to be like you?


No way! I do sometimes wish people would see things the same way I do, especially if I feel strongly that something terrible is happening. There is some sort of weird satisfaction when you were right all along but it's frustrating when it could have been stopped. I wish I had a more effective way of communicating like others, because telling people "there is something not right, I don't think this is a good idea...etc." based on my feelings is not effective. 

Wanting to be like everyone else is impossible, wanting to be someone I'm not may be more plausible...
Yes, it would be easier for me if people saw the world the same but that's never going to happen, nor do I think that's the answer.

My post didn't indicate that I think INFPs as elitists, just gave an example (although obviously not clear) of why an INFP may think of themself as elitist.


----------



## finesthour (Jun 12, 2014)

mushr00m said:


> type 4 not mbti types.


For the sake of honesty I have to agree with you on type 4. Type 4s can be wonderful people though.


----------



## finesthour (Jun 12, 2014)

CourtneyJD said:


> Could you be more specific as to what kind of elitism you are referring? There are many kinds and many forms.
> 
> I have some friends who are elitist about NOT having money.
> True story.


any kind is fine


----------



## NothingElse (Nov 26, 2014)

I've heard it was INTJs, but personally, I don't think (as an INTJ) that I'm *better* than others. I just know I'm more [this trait] and less [that trait] relative to the majority of humanoid lifeforms, based on statistical trends.


----------

